# Suitable for mantids



## B-mantis999 (Jun 14, 2008)

The set up I have for my newly aquired mantids is a 10 gallon fish tank. I put small gravel at the bottom below about 4in if soil. In the corner I have a dish filled with rocks to stablize 4 bamboo stalks and not allow any standing water when they are watered (level with soil). I also have a small zebra plant (similar to aloe vera) in the center along with a few trimmed twigs. I also put a bit of frog moss surrounding the dish and in the far corner. I am maintaining about 78-86 degrees depending on when the heat lamp is on and between 65-85% humidity depending on when I water the plants and mist the tank. I am housing 4 carolina mantids in this setup with a cloth top (to prevent fruit flies from escaping). They are well fed and havn't attacked each other yet and have, in the last few days, molted for the 3rd time.

Does this sound like a decent setup? Will the 4 live peacefully together as they grow as long as they remain well fed or is there a point when I should seperate them? Would this setup be good for a more exotic breed? (Preferably a Ghost Mantis)

Any advise on anything I should do differently would be greatly appreciated. Also what can I expect as they get bigger? And if I need to what should I change to house a more exotic breed such as the Ghost Mantis?


----------



## mrblue (Jun 14, 2008)

i have not kept carolina mantids but i imagine there will come a point when you would need to seperate them to prevent cannibalism, i think someone who has kept them can help you more on that. the tank sounds fine to keep ghost mantids (phyllocrania paradoxa) in. one thing i would say is that you mention some plants, but i think if you havent already you should put it in more bare twigs for the mantids to hang and moult from. i don't know what the plants you have used look like but i dont think plant leaves and stems offer the best grip, having a good amount of twigs will work better. i'm sure you can still keep the plants in there too though. but other than that, i dont think you would need to change the actual setup any more for ghost mantids. it would be cool to have a picture to say for sure


----------



## Rick (Jun 14, 2008)

That is far more complicated than it needs to be. You will find in this hobby that simple is always better. There is no need for heat lamps either.


----------



## B-mantis999 (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks. The "trimmed twigs" are more or less branches without the foliage, I believe I have plenty. The heat lamp is for when it drops below 60 degrees. I read that they get sluggish if it gets to cold and they are being kept in a basement.

Thanks again for the info


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 15, 2008)

I've kept the stagmomantis californica (very similar to yours) and they will definitely eat each other if kept together. With a tank like that, I'd recommend a less cannibalistic species.


----------



## B-mantis999 (Jun 15, 2008)

What would be a less canabalistic* species? I had my heart set on getting ghost mantids but I don't know if they are similar to the ones I have. Do you think a few ghost mantids would be ok together? If not what would the ideal species be for living together?


----------



## B-mantis999 (Jun 15, 2008)

Also where can I get a different species of mantid that is reliable? I am told by the "pet stores" that I go to that they are only allowed to sell those native to North America (being the carolina, europian, and chinese mantids which to my understanding have little difference). I see a couple people on this forum who have various mantids for sale but what does it require to get them from point A to me?


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 15, 2008)

Others here have kept Ghost and Texas Unicorn together and had little (or no) cannibalism. I've personally never kept them though. So... anybody else what to add to the list?


----------



## mrblue (Jun 15, 2008)

a few ghostmantids would be ok together if you keep them well fed. gongylus gongylodes can also be kept together with little or no cannibalims. however they would not be suitable for the container you mention as they have alot of trouble climbing glass, need good ventilation, and alot of heat. so they would not really suit your current container, for a start the high heat would probably kill the plants.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 19, 2008)

I keep a lot of ghost together, but they do eat each other too, though not as much as some do, if they are really well fed, you would probably be ok, but the females, are a hungry bunch!


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 23, 2008)

I've had no problem with cannabilism when speaking of ghost mantids. Carolina mantids, however, need to be seperated as soon as possible if you want any of them to stay alive.


----------



## adam98150 (Jun 26, 2008)

Rick said:


> That is far more complicated than it needs to be. You will find in this hobby that simple is always better. There is no need for heat lamps either.


How do you suppose we in the UK maintain the temperature in our tanks? We use ceramic heat emitters (CHE's) or a heat lamp. Those in colder climate's can also benefit from using these on there vivarium's.

I'm glad the OP is using a proper tank to provide a good environment, and not 'cups'.


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 26, 2008)

loool complications here -.- i used an empty coke bottle, the top got cut off, and used a sock to make lid, works fine.


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 26, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> loool complications here -.- i used an empty coke bottle, the top got cut off, and used a sock to make lid, works fine.


Lol that's great!! I'm gonna make one!


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 26, 2008)

The_Asa said:


> Lol that's great!! I'm gonna make one!


need a pic?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 14, 2008)

Yes!


----------



## matt020593 (Jul 15, 2008)

adam98150 said:


> How do you suppose we in the UK maintain the temperature in our tanks? We use ceramic heat emitters (CHE's) or a heat lamp. Those in colder climate's can also benefit from using these on there vivarium's.I'm glad the OP is using a proper tank to provide a good environment, and not 'cups'.


Actually a lot of species can be kept at room temp here in the UK.

The right sized plastic cups provide perfect environments for mantids. Correct ventalation, small enough for them to find food easily but large enough for the mantis to move around.

'Proper tanks' are only good if you are keeping a group of adults/sub adults of a communal species. Yeah they can look pretty but most of the time the mantis can't find it's food/ hasn't got a good surface to hang from when molting or just hanging in general.

Try keeping about 15 different species at once in 'proper tanks', not going to work.

Vivariums are good for reptiles and Amphibs, but usually not mantis.


----------

